# Beretta extrema 2



## TimberFaller660 (May 24, 2009)

just bought a new beretta A391 extrema 2 shotgun. its 12ga. max-4 camo dipped got a patternmaster with it, the only downfall is that it dont have the kickoff system. i aint got to shoot it yet but im thinkin bout gettin some skeet tomorro and tryin her out.


----------



## deeker (May 24, 2009)

TimberFaller660 said:


> just bought a new beretta A391 extrema 2 shotgun. its 12ga. max-4 camo dipped got a patternmaster with it, the only downfall is that it dont have the kickoff system. i aint got to shoot it yet but im thinkin bout gettin some skeet tomorro and tryin her out.



Better send it to me....and I will give it a hell of a work out....I am willing to keep you updated....


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 25, 2009)

deeker said:


> Better send it to me....and I will give it a hell of a work out....I am willing to keep you updated....



lol. with the price of shells i might have to do that


----------



## indiansprings (May 25, 2009)

Outstanding shotgun, I've had one since they first come out, extremely low recoiling gun, even with 3.5 " shells. Their tuff as hell, mine has been in twelve or thirteen states turkey and duck hunting, been in mud, water, sand
dirt and no malfunctions. I have killed turkeys at 67 yards with it, I absolutely love it.


----------

